
Show HN: Product Analytics Implementation Course - aroc
https://metricsacademy.com/
======
aroc
Hi there, a friend and I are very excited to release a new education course
we've created for instrumenting product analytics. We’ve both been building
digital products for some time, and have been involved in the setup and
management of product analytics. We’ve learned a lot about what not to do (the
hard way), and about what sorts of strategies help make product analytics
setup easier and more effective.

We created this course to help people understand how to do it right, so they
can start to have more confidence in their data and leverage it more often
when making product and business decisions.

We’d love to answer any questions and hear any feedback, including what you’ve
found to be the hardest part of instrumenting product analytics on your team.

Thanks so much!

